# "In Search of the America drug Lords" documentary....



## cport420 (May 25, 2013)

Just watch it. It's about a lot of stuff but focuses on Barry Seal. It's on YouTube. Be sure to smoke before watching it adds to it.


----------



## cport420 (May 25, 2013)

Also the intro is fucking stupid. Ignore that shit. Staff it when people start talking.


----------



## DrRabbit (May 26, 2013)

Is this the video you're referring to?


----------

